# Look What I Found Outside!



## PhilK (Nov 3, 2007)

Gave my parents a lift to some dinner, and came home to find this guy sitting at my front stairs. Almost stamped him because he looked a little like a cane toad in the half light. Lucky I looked closer! He looks nice and fat. Sorry if some of the photos are crap.


----------



## carinacat (Nov 3, 2007)

very cute. lucky for him u looked closer


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 3, 2007)

How cute!!
Wish I had a little guy like that visit me


----------



## bitey (Nov 3, 2007)

what a cutie, looks realy happy in 2nd last pic


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 3, 2007)

PhilK said:


>



I love that photo!


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (Nov 3, 2007)

Awwwww... how adorable!


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 3, 2007)

he looks very wise or some thing like that (im the last picture) and cute as ever may i add


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 3, 2007)

i love frogs, the last week in brissy its been raining a fair bit so ther are a few out latley.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 3, 2007)

We'z Call Dem Froggs up here's.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 3, 2007)

nice looking frog. I rescued another two from the pool today. Looked like a pair trying to find water to mate in, so i let them go together.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful find phil,So did you put him in your tank lol ?
joking,wish i found then down my way.


----------



## Naxx (Nov 3, 2007)

KILL IT! it brings love! haha he looks so nonchelant, couldnt care less about the camera lol


----------



## PhilK (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah he was an absolute cracker. First I've seen in probably two years. We have a whole lot of lillies growing under the front steps and it's dark and moist in there so he probably loved it.

As soon as I stopped bothering him with the camera he jumped back in.


----------



## Baghdady (Nov 3, 2007)

*fantastic photos*

Those are some of the best photos I have seen . Great work !!!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

Magpie said:


> We'z Call Dem Froggs up here's.



Do we'z even get dem froggs up here? I nevers seen dem.


----------

